# Renovation Work



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey, thanks for the pictures! 

That ballast put in with tape reminds me of getting clocked in the cheek by one. Had a nice lump for a few days. The ballast wasn't in with anything. As soon as I took the ballast cover down, the ballast hit me like Tyson. Not so much fun.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

I saw the electrical tape around the housing and not the cover, so came to the conclusion that it was there for that. Still was cautious though taking the cover off. You know that electrical tape becomes brittle with high heat, especially from a ballast.


----------

